
Ed Yourdon obituary - jefffoster
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/nytimes/obituary.aspx
======
DrScump
Invalid link. This works:

[http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/nytimes/ed-yourdon-
condolen...](http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/nytimes/ed-yourdon-
condolences/177394902?cid=full)

